# I have a question about digital art



## sage_mines (May 23, 2008)

I currently use photoshop for my art, which is all traditionally drawn. Fortunately, I'm gonna buy a digital drawing tablet sometime this June.

My question is: what is a good program to get for drawing and coloring, that is also reasonably priced?

I already have a tablet chosen, but I wanna get a program to go with it that is good, but inexpensive. I've seen art done with Painter, and I like it, but the pricetag is kinda high.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 23, 2008)

sage_mines said:


> I currently use photoshop for my art, which is all traditionally drawn. Fortunately, I'm gonna buy a digital drawing tablet sometime this June.
> 
> My question is: what is a good program to get for drawing and coloring, that is also reasonably priced?
> 
> I already have a tablet chosen, but I wanna get a program to go with it that is good, but inexpensive. I've seen art done with Painter, and I like it, but the pricetag is kinda high.



Painter also has Academic versions which are 80-100 dollars.

If you're looking for free, you can try Open Canvas.

For the most part the programs that you think are expensive ARE actually reasonably priced, because they're more for the industry and professionals, not home use. They do however, have versions that are for home use that run about the price range I mentioned above.

I should mention, depending on the tablet you get, like say a Bamboo Fun, or an Intuos tablet, the software is bundled with the tablets. This allows you to experiment.


----------



## Chinook Steeves (May 23, 2008)

I would reccomend The GIMP. It stand for GNU Image Manipulating Program. http://www.gimp.org
Best of all its free.


----------



## Kiriska (May 24, 2008)

You already have Photoshop. Use that.

There's also ArtRage.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (May 24, 2008)

I'm pretty happy with Photoshop Elements.


----------



## Horrorshow (May 24, 2008)

openCanvas 4 is around $50-ish (might be off), but so amazingly worth buying.

I'd venture to say that it is the most tablet-friendly program that I've used!
Though, that's just my opinion. :]


----------



## sage_mines (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the responses ^^ I'm gonna check out Open Canvas...


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 25, 2008)

Check out the Open Canvas sticky in the tutorials forum. It has a download and instructions


----------



## Acisej (May 30, 2008)

Well, you have Photoshop. Just use that. It's excellent as it is--even elements is really good for drawing!

But if you MUST use something else, there are a lot of options (I've listed major ones here):

OpenCanvas is alright, not the best thing ever though.

A lot of my friends use GIMP, and they wish they had something better.

Oekaki is available online if you want to work away from a computer. Just find a site with one and join or make your own. Lot of variety in and of it self--it's how I started digital arting. Wonderful. <3

Corel Painter I've never used, nor does anyone I know. It might be good though. Check out some reviews.

Same goes for ArtRage as for Corel.

And last but not least, my new personal favorite, SAI. Not only is it inexpensive, but it loads fast and doesn't take up too much hard drive space. I recommend this over anything else. x3


My advice is to go on Google or Amazon or something and look up some reviews, look at cost, and look at technical specs and then see which one you want. Also DOWNLOAD TRIALS. Nothing better than personal experience. C:


----------

